# first visable poject from rambo



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

....


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

*today*

....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*photos?*


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachments/f15/23334d1302479020-any-roofers-here-pichers1.jpg


Ok I will help him out. Now keep in mind about his hand. I went to his garage today and spied on him and got Photos. Ok so first he put on the Red Bandana flipped on the Ryobi Moon walked to a lumber pile and what I saw next was unbelievable he did everything you see in these pictures with just a Bowie Knife

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Rambo this is wood working not rough carpentry. Lol


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

carpenter547 said:


> lol whats the difference? :laughing:


Here's the difference lol


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

carpenter547 said:


> you been sneaking peeks at what i done crap you ruined it for every one.
> 
> naw im of the run what you brung school.
> i got a bunch of free wood laying around.
> its a poor carpenter who blames his tools and materials.:yes:


Can't wait for it. I'll get the pop corn.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

......


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*your buddy exposed you but*



carpenter547 said:


> you been sneaking peeks at what i done crap you ruined it for every one.


we would have found out eventually. :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz oh there it is....... False alarm.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> Ok I will help him out. Now keep in mind about his hand. I went to his garage today and spied on him and got Photos. Ok so first he put on the Red Bandana flipped on the Ryobi Moon walked to a lumber pile and what I saw next was unbelievable he did everything you see in these pictures with just a Bowie Knife
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


-------------------------------------
So I see some of you guys do have a sense of humour, Now, I am in Oz. Not Kansas or even Omaha where Dorothy was. 

But, I have been to San Diego, Kansas City and even Omaha ( Go Big Reds ) and suspect it is a fair cry from New Jersey. :icon_smile:

Pete


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

You must be done by now.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

STAR said:


> -------------------------------------
> So I see some of you guys do have a sense of humour, Now, I am in Oz. Not Kansas or even Omaha where Dorothy was.
> 
> But, I have been to San Diego, Kansas City and even Omaha ( Go Big Reds ) and suspect it is a fair cry from New Jersey. :icon_smile:
> ...


Your just now figuring that out. Lol


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

STAR said:


> -------------------------------------
> So I see some of you guys do have a sense of humour, Now, I am in Oz. Not Kansas or even Omaha where Dorothy was.
> 
> But, I have been to San Diego, Kansas City and even Omaha ( Go Big Reds ) and suspect it is a fair cry from New Jersey. :icon_smile:
> ...


Teleportation is very quick I hear.










 







.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Teleportation is very quick I hear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Teleported again today . Carpenter547 was passed out on the floor so I was able to get a close up picture for you

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Who stole my bench?


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

*yesterdays work*

.....


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

*my supply pile*

....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Before. 









After


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Before.
> 
> After


Bahaahaaa


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

*today sunday*

......


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

carpenter547 said:


> i would already be done but this ...
> 
> is slowing me way down been having to take therapy breaks.


You are done. Look up a couple post. Of before and after. Lol


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

carpenter547 said:


> i saw lol sadly those tables wouldnt work for me. too small. my 2x4 frame os about 60 x 36 inches.
> the top is gonna be about a foot in each direction bigger than frame.


I'm just messin with you. You know that. Looking good on your bench. Considering your hand all messed up. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

....


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

carpenter547 said:


> i would already be done but this ...
> 
> is slowing me way down been having to take therapy breaks.


Ouch wt happened? This happens to my left hand.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> I Teleported again today . Carpenter547 was passed out on the floor so I was able to get a close up picture for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Masterhand,

Can you Teleport over to Mudgeeraba. I am trying to revamp my shop. Unfortunately the view is better looking out from it when I am in, then looking in when I am out.

Pete


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I got the one on the left. Lol


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

carpenter547 said:


> :blink: dude y u posting pics of the local ladies? lol


 
Your a Cowboy, aint you. You've got Cowboy boots. 


This is " STAR " on his horse and His Cowboy hat. Actually , the hat is for the Football team I follow here.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

STAR said:


> Masterhand,
> 
> Can you Teleport over to Mudgeeraba. I am trying to revamp my shop. Unfortunately the view is better looking out from it when I am in, then looking in when I am out.
> 
> Pete


Done Your Welcome

















































Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> Done Your Welcome
> 
> View attachment 38844
> 
> ...


 
Holy bloody hell! To think I was in the shed about ten minutes ago and you have just Teleported that into Mudgeeraba. What a clever d33k.

Lol Thanks, I look forward to opening the shed door in the morning.

" It's a miracle I'll tell you, it's a miracle." My wife will not believe it.

Pete

Ps . I like the Western theme and the 4wd or RAV as I think you guys call them. :thumbsup: I really am starting to think their might be something in this Teleporting. I am sorry I doubted you before as I was thinking it's all a joke.

Here is a photo just taken of my office where I am typing this now.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Dominick said:


> I got the one on the left. Lol


That would be Grace, she a real cow at times too. lol

Pete


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

STAR said:


> That would be Grace, she a real cow at times too. lol
> 
> Pete


Lol hahahahaha


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

......


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

*today monday*

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I like # 3 miter the best. Lol
Nice boots. Are those pants and boots work attire. Lol


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not only the pant and boots it's this. 
This is what makes you Rambo. Lol



















Baahaahaaaa


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You like?


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job so far Rambo on your bench. Can't wait for more. What's next?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

carpenter547 said:


> man i had an accident to day. mt sander got loose and it was at waist height now i look like a ken doll nekked minus the six pack


Lol. Watch yourself. We need you to finish this bench.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

......


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I like gorilla wood glue. Works for me.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

carpenter547 said:


> yeah i was just gonna use my go to liquidnails but all my betters here said titebond 3


I've used liquid nails for things I've made, and it works good. Especially for log furniture.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

West Systems Marine Grade Epoxy. You can mix with cabesil to change consistency . Make it real thick like Peanut Butter to fill big gaps I 45s. Oh wait that wasn't nice . Were supposed to be good

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

We are good. Baahaahaaaa


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

......


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

carpenter547 said:


> naw i know how to fix the gap its no problem just that titebond 3 was supposed to be uber glue oh well good thing i had planed on building strong joints any way.


What's uber glue? Is that like goobers & rubber mixed together? Lol


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

carpenter547 said:


> just means super awsome the best


And that you are.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I like cherry.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Others like what?


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Are you feeling ok?


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

......


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

carpenter547 said:


> btw im not that impressed with the titebond 3 so far its way more brittle then the yellow stuff from work.


Strange you say that. It is supposed to be waterproof and i made an outside shoework shoe box from treated pine and used it for the lid. 

We had some rain and humid weather and I felt it wasn't as good as some industrial yellow glue I was given. I should have used the industrial two part Epoxy glue , it can withstand being a foot deep in water. I hate to experiment when I have a system I am happy with.

By the way, Rambo, I am enjoying your build and the side commentary from the gallery. You are getting quite an audience.

:thumbsup: It;\'s all good fun.

Pete


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I use the gorilla glue now, it takes alot less, any squeeze out is so much easier to clean off, and is so much stronger


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's gotta be your boots. Lol


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

*today tuesday*

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why did you leave it out in the rain?

when it's rustic......it's rustic


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

carpenter547 said:


> if i don't do it on its own i'll make it do what i want. that's kinda what i do.


You tell him rambo lol


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Carpenter and Dominick (and a few others as of late), come on guys, you're derailing the forum by turning every thread into a venue for idle banter. At some point you'll want to focus a little bit.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

ok you got it sir and i apologize.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Carpenter and Dominick (and a few others as of late), come on guys, you're derailing the forum by turning every thread into a venue for idle banter. At some point you'll want to focus a little bit.


To be fair, it's his thread, Steve. 

Most threads go sideways for awhile and come back 'round eventually, but this wasn't a total hijack. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Carpenter and Dominick (and a few others as of late), come on guys, you're derailing the forum by turning every thread into a venue for idle banter. At some point you'll want to focus a little bit.


Lighten up Steve. We're not derailing this forum. We're just messing with each other. Besides this is carpenters thread, and if he didn't like it I'm sure he would let me know. The only derailment are people complaining about people having a good time. So lighten up Francis. Live a little and laugh a lot. 
Have a good night.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

....


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Touche. This IS his thread so I've got to give him that. And apparently it was already addressed in another topic, which I was unaware of so I stand down.

Carry on; all is well. [thumbsup/]


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I mentioned that in Buggysman thread that how you and him were real inspirations. And I meant it. 

With that hand i suspect it would be nearly ceased up now and with tendon damage even more.  Be careful, I came off my horse playing Polo Crosse and broke my wrist. The wrist is fine now but the twinge in the tendon will always be there.

Be careful . We enjoy the thread and the banter. Take care my friend.

Pete


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

*today thursday*

.....


----------



## google12 (Feb 24, 2012)

it must be done by now.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

google12 said:


> it must be done by now.


sorry but soon as your check clears i'll make sure that your schedule is my top priority... ok?:thumbsup: 

ok.:shifty:


----------

